# Question About Indoors?



## everyothervowel (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I was just wondering if the center 10 rings were smaller, like at Lancaster, for every class or just the pro class. I was watching Reo Wilde shoot Vegas on Youtube and i noticed that the center was very small and there was no 11 ring. There was only a 10. Thanks for any clarity on the issue. Shoot em' up.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fita or standard vegas?

fita uses inner ten (baby x, las 11) for compound competition. Vegas itself uses outer 10 scoring with the inner ten counting as x


----------



## everyothervowel (Mar 20, 2012)

Im not 100% sure what type it is to be honest. All i know is it had no 11 and the ten was really tiny. Thanks for the insight


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there is no official 11 ring in FITA or NFAA scoring.

LAS scores the X ring on NFAA Vegas faces as 11 to make things more interesting. same like other non-NFAA sponsored shoots score the 5spot with the X as a 6. same target, different scoring rules.

FITA has always scored the X ring as the 10 for compounds. this year they have removed the traditional 4cm Vegas 10 ring line in the compound targets leaving just the 2cm X ring line. what you see is a very large 9 ring area and a very tiny 10 ring area.

the ring dimensions for the FITA and NFAA Vegas targets is the same. the difference is the background color and arrangement of the target circles. NFAA targets have a blue-grey background and FITA has a white background. circle arrangement can be either the triangle or vertical for FITA targets. the X in the X ring is more visible in one version compared to the other, and i cant remember which.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA website/05 Rules/01 C&R Book/Book_2012/EN-Book3.pdf


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

everyothervowel said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was just wondering if the center 10 rings were smaller, like at Lancaster, for every class or just the pro class. I was watching Reo Wilde shoot Vegas on Youtube and i noticed that the center was very small and there was no 11 ring. There was only a 10. Thanks for any clarity on the issue. Shoot em' up.


I think what you were watching was the "new FITA" target... Imagine a NFAA Vegas target with the "10" ring gone and just the "X" remaining.... looks like a HUGE yellow area with just a small circle in the middle. That and the face is vertical not 3 spots in a triangle format.

Is this what you were watching?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not trying to hijack your thread but is there a FPS in 3 or 5 spot?


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

NFAA Rules - 300Fps


----------



## everyothervowel (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah thats what i was watching. Thanks a lot


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

everyothervowel said:


> Yeah thats what i was watching. Thanks a lot


K- 

That vid was the Indoor World Championships, a World Archery (FITA) event that was running along with but not really part of the Vegas shoot... Very exciting and very difficult... 

That little ring is a 10, the rest of the yellow is a 9..and they have to shoot it with smaller arrows the "23" series is max diameter..(std FITA rule there)

The Men and Women that shoot that game are some of the best on the rock.


----------

